# Billing Medicare for DME Supplies



## dmitan (May 7, 2009)

We are an Urgent Care Center not affiliated with a hospital. Does anyone know how to properly code Medicare for the Q codes and the L codes and can you use the application codes with them? We have NHIC supplier numbers per location but we can not bill NHIC anymore. We did not get the new DME MAC SUPPLIER NUMBER because we keep a minimum stock of DME supplies and do not sell to the public.


----------



## Bella Cullen (May 8, 2009)

dmitan said:


> We are an Urgent Care Center not affiliated with a hospital. Does anyone know how to properly code Medicare for the Q codes and the L codes and can you use the application codes with them? We have NHIC supplier numbers per location but we can not bill NHIC anymore. We did not get the new DME MAC SUPPLIER NUMBER because we keep a minimum stock of DME supplies and do not sell to the public.



You bill Medicare for the application codes and NHIC for the Q and L codes. Now, if your DME supplier number is no longer active, your doctor would have to write out a prescription to the patient for the supplies and they would have to get the supply at a pharmacy because Medicare does not cover supplies. In the meantime, your doctor would have to fill out another application to get your DME supplier number reactivated.  Here is the website: www.medicarenhic.com


----------

